
Seeking Job - niharikaS
HI,<p>I am a senior software developer with 4+ years of development experience.
I have worked extensively on Ruby on Rails, Golang, Node and Javascript.
I also have experience in working remotely as a backend developer.
I am interested in web dev, Distributed systems , Databases.<p>Linked in : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;singhniharika&#x2F;
Github:<p>www.github.com&#x2F;niharika88
======
Geekette
You should post to the monthly thread for jobseekers (search for "Ask HN: Who
wants to be hired?").

